# Moden initstring



## bluex (4. September 2008)

*Moden initstring*

Hallo

Ich habe einkleines Problem mit einem Modem. Laut Scanmodem verwendet mein _elsa microlink_ einen chip namens _Conexant HSF 56k Data/Fax/Voice Modem_. Das Problem ist blos das ich für alle Conxantmodems die initstrings gefunden habe .. blos keinen für ein HSF Modem .. 0o 

Bin mir aber auch ganicht richtig sicher ob es überhaupt korrekt installiert ist. wie kann ich es denn Überprüfen .. und evtl auch gleich herrausfinden welchen initstring ich brauche und ob _modem-device=ttyS0_ richtig ist?

Das Scanout von Scanmodem siet so aus: 



> CLASS=0780
> NAME="Communication controller: Conexant HSF 56k Data/Fax/Voice Modem "
> PCIDEV=14f1:2014
> SUBSYS=1048:1540
> ...



Daraus das dort so wenig steht schliesse ich mal das es noch garnicht richtig installiert ist , oder? 



MfG
blueX


----------



## Navy (4. September 2008)

Welches Modem verwendest Du denn genau?

Du kannst Dein Modem über "/dev/ttyS0" ansprechen und Dich dort dementsprechend auch an Init-Strings versuchen.


----------



## bluex (4. September 2008)

Naja Des ist ein _Elsa Microlink 56k fun2_ glaub ich.

Habe soeben versucht den Treiber zu installieren nachdem ich festgestellt habe das keiner vorhanden ist. Allerdingst bekomme ich einen Fehler wegen der Prüfsumme:



> ....-desktop:~/Desktop$ sh cnxtinstall.run
> Verifying archive integrity...Error in MD5 checksums: cfbcdbb8f0e684b6e3553b2fd719a5ed is different from 2be69073af62d05e1707e6d6ce4b379b



Woran kann das liegen  0o


----------



## Navy (4. September 2008)

Das heißt, dass die Datei nicht den erwartetet Inhalt hat und demnach einfach kaputt ist. Leider wurde der Support von Elsa eingestellt (Hauptsächlich wohl, weil Elsa einfach nicht existiert), vielleicht hilft Dir aber folgendes weiter: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=71475


----------



## bluex (5. September 2008)

Habs hinbekommen, Modem nochmal mit neuen Treibern versorgt. Ich komm zwar in Netz , jedeoch sind piggin und firefox da anderer Meinung und behaupten es gäbe keine Verbindung , slyLCR ist aber alles auf grün und verbunden 0o

Zudem fehlen offenlichtlich logdatein , aber wen ich die anlege und starte sind die gleich wieder weg ... gibt es noch Alternativen zu slyLCR, die auch mal ganz normal funktionieren, und nicht ein Problem durch ein weiteres ersetzt wird ? 0o

greez
blueX


----------

